# Early Poljot Amphibian 2209 & Raketa With Inscription - Can Anyone



## lambstew (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm new to this forum and thought I'd share pictures of these two watches I picked up today in the hopes of finding out a little bit more about them.

First watch is what I believe to be an early model Wostok Amphibian, likely for export as the writing is all in English. Watch is running an appears to have the original domes plastic crystal. There is some wear on the bezel but overall the rest of the stainless steel case is in nice condition. The vendor that sold me the watch provided me with a used stainless steel Russian made bracelet as well which fits. Does anyone know what the original strap for this watch looked like? Was it metal or fabric?

I really the dial and hands on the Amphibian and thought the $40 I spent on it with the bracelet quite reasonable. Is this a difficult model to find?

The other Raketa watch from the same vendor caught my eye because of the inscription on the back which I was told says that it was presented to that person by Group 60 which the seller believes was a military or KGB unit. Can anyone here help decipher the inscription a bit more?

The Raketa is dated 1981 from the inscription and is interesting because the date is a quick set. You change the date by pulling the crown all the way out and then pushing it back in half way which is interesting.

Here are the pictures:

Thanks,

Konrad


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> First watch is what I believe to be an early model Wostok Amphibian, likely for export as the writing is all in English. Watch is running an appears to have the original domes plastic crystal. There is some wear on the bezel but overall the rest of the stainless steel case is in nice condition. The vendor that sold me the watch provided me with a used stainless steel Russian made bracelet as well which fits. Does anyone know what the original strap for this watch looked like? Was it metal or fabric?
> 
> I really the dial and hands on the Amphibian and thought the $40 I spent on it with the bracelet quite reasonable. Is this a difficult model to find?


Looks like a nice watch, it is indeed an early model Wostok(as indicated by the minute and hour hands which are a dagger shape and consequently found on early examples).

If I were to make a jugement on age I would say your looking at mid to late 70's(it could be an early 80's model but I rule this out due to the dagger hands)

As for the Raketa, I can authenticate the metal band for it(I have a similar one on many of my Raketa's), the actual watch looks real as well.


----------



## lambstew (Feb 4, 2008)

Soviet1 said:


> > First watch is what I believe to be an early model Wostok Amphibian, likely for export as the writing is all in English. Watch is running an appears to have the original domes plastic crystal. There is some wear on the bezel but overall the rest of the stainless steel case is in nice condition. The vendor that sold me the watch provided me with a used stainless steel Russian made bracelet as well which fits. Does anyone know what the original strap for this watch looked like? Was it metal or fabric?
> >
> > I really the dial and hands on the Amphibian and thought the $40 I spent on it with the bracelet quite reasonable. Is this a difficult model to find?
> 
> ...


OK- thanks for the information. The domed crown on this watch is quite worn on one side and I would like to replace it. Would you happen to know someone who has the correct crown for this model?

Thanks again,

Konrad


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Production of the Amphibia started, I believe, in 1972, and amongst the first were these tonneau cased examples...



I have also seen this case as an Amphibia (this has a Komandirskie movement, a franken),



A modern example...31 jewel automatic; a great bargain IMHO!



The 18 jewel movement in yours should be a 2209, dating from the early '70s. It is an unusual case shape.


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

> Production of the Amphibia started, I believe, in 1972,


1968(although I consider anything up to the mid point of the 70's to be an early model).



> and amongst the first were these tonneau cased examples...


Correct.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

lambstew said:


> The other Raketa watch from the same vendor caught my eye because of the inscription on the back which I was told says that it was presented to that person by Group 60 which the seller believes was a military or KGB unit. Can anyone here help decipher the inscription a bit more?


It sais

For Ivan Ivanovich Group 60

February 28 Year 1981

Ivanu Ivanovichu ot grupy 60

28 febrarya v 1981 goda


----------

